# 2019 Turbo Levo?



## Phantomtracer (Jan 13, 2004)

Any news on what updates there are?
Does it have the Brose S mag motor?
Looking to buy a bike and this one is on my list along with the Haibike Flyon.


----------



## yeti rider (Dec 11, 2008)

https://www.emtbforums.com/threads/2019-specialized-turbo-levo-news-rumours.720/page-11#post-17881


----------



## natrat (Mar 20, 2008)

i'm waiting on it, if bigger battery i'm in


----------



## ruthabagah (Jun 4, 2018)

a bigger battery is a sure bet... that's the why the existing spare battery stock is no more and I have been told 90 days to order a new one.


----------



## Phantomtracer (Jan 13, 2004)

I cannot believe there is no info on this.
Best kept secret!


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

Phantomtracer said:


> I cannot believe there is no info on this.
> Best kept secret!


Lawyers and NDAs rule the world. I have had to sign my share of NDAs.

So, let's say the tooth fairy give you the specs on the 2019 Levo.............

Can you get a 2019 Levo?????????????????? No

You get bragging rights for maybe a week. If the NDAs were lifted tomorrow, it would be a while before we could see any out in shops.

So, go ride what you have. If you have nothing now, then I can see why you are anxious. However, the 2019 is not going to make you the bad a$ $ ebiker you could not be on a 2018 model. If you can find one, a 2018 model might be a good deal. What you save in cash, can get you that tweak or upgrade that makes a 2018 the killer rig.


----------



## Phantomtracer (Jan 13, 2004)

Currently injured and looking to get into ebikes. I’m really interested in the levo but don’t want to drop 5.5 k only to find a month later it has the newer Brose mag motor and a larger battery. 
I’m surprised there has been no info, don’t the new bikes come out in September?


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

Phantomtracer said:


> Currently injured and looking to get into ebikes. I'm really interested in the levo but don't want to drop 5.5 k only to find a month later it has the newer Brose mag motor and a larger battery.
> I'm surprised there has been no info, don't the new bikes come out in September?


interesting as that is the same reason I'm looking too.


----------



## Mackeral_Fillet (Sep 16, 2017)

Nice.


----------



## Phantomtracer (Jan 13, 2004)

I saw some leaked pics on Facebook that looked awesome!!!!! 700 Watt battery! Which means probably has Brose mag motor!!!! Excited about this bike. I had a feeling something was coming along. This might be my first emtb purchase. Can’t wait to see the rest of it.


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

Phantomtracer said:


> I saw some leaked pics on Facebook that looked awesome!!!!! 700 Watt battery! Which means probably has Brose mag motor!!!! Excited about this bike. I had a feeling something was coming along. This might be my first emtb purchase. Can't wait to see the rest of it.


700 wH battery. There goes the 50 lbs weight threshold.

This sounds like a cool bike. I cannot say I killed the 504 wH battery in the Levo I tried. I did 2 of the 3 laps I would do before the injury and I still had 50%.

Let's hope Spec does something with the fork. I was not impressed on the Levos I have ridden.

With all the cool stuff you hinted at, I hope one thing gone is the command post. That saddle clamp they use was a problem for 3 of the 4 Levos I have been on.

If you get a Levo, we expect nothing less than a dozen hi res pics posted here.


----------



## comtn (Jan 23, 2018)

Must. See. Pics. Killing me!

I'd almost like to see a 350/350 split battery like the bulls to keep the weight down. Most of my rides I only use about 300.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

comtn said:


> Must. See. Pics. Killing me!
> 
> I'd almost like to see a 350/350 split battery like the bulls to keep the weight down. Most of my rides I only use about 300.


The teaser pics I saw, it was a single battery.


----------



## Giant Warp (Jun 11, 2009)

I have the lowest wattage battery on my 17' Levo with 3,000 miles. Range has never been an issue and my best ride was 3500ft climbing. One thing that I never see people talk about is how the Levo goes into derate when the motor gets hot. Basically, if it is hot out and you are attempting a long climb and you try to use turbo mode, the motor will eventually go into derate to protect itself. When it is in derate the battery will double the distance. When the battery and motor are mounted inside the frame there is no cooling. During the winter the battery stays nice and warm believe it or not. 

So what am I saying here? A super powerful motor and super power battery are going to get hot when mounted inside the frame with no cooling so any claims of massive performance maybe overstated. Just an opinion. Cheers.


----------



## Phantomtracer (Jan 13, 2004)

Good point about the heat. I wonder how much performance you lose. Two more days until release!


----------



## heythorp (Aug 12, 2005)

Sworks 43lbs with the big battery. They took a huge amount of weight out of the bike. The battery is 2lbs heavier and the bike is 1lb lighter. So I was told


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Phantomtracer said:


> Good point about the heat. I wonder how much performance you lose. Two more days until release!


This is why the focus has air scoops!


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

heythorp said:


> Sworks 43lbs with the big battery. They took a huge amount of weight out of the bike. The battery is 2lbs heavier and the bike is 1lb lighter. So I was told


If mine was a medium with no pedals, cage or swat tool it would be 43# and 2k cheaper with 2019 Lyrik, 29" dt Carbon wheels, di2 and DVO Topaz. Split battery. With addt'l 378w it's 756w. Expensive, but a damn good handling bike.


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

Giant Warp said:


> I have the lowest wattage battery on my 17' Levo with 3,000 miles. Range has never been an issue and my best ride was 3500ft climbing. One thing that I never see people talk about is how the Levo goes into derate when the motor gets hot. Basically, if it is hot out and you are attempting a long climb and you try to use turbo mode, the motor will eventually go into derate to protect itself. When it is in derate the battery will double the distance. When the battery and motor are mounted inside the frame there is no cooling. During the winter the battery stays nice and warm believe it or not.
> 
> So what am I saying here? A super powerful motor and super power battery are going to get hot when mounted inside the frame with no cooling so any claims of massive performance maybe overstated. Just an opinion. Cheers.


The solution is right on top of your head.....................

Just sweat on the motor as you are climbing and it's all cool........right?

In reality, motor and battery cooling are something new for us to contend with. Designers try, but reality sets in at some point.

I'm all for systems protecting themselves. I'd rather have a motor run at 30% when it's stupid hot than a motor failing and an expensive repair.


----------



## BCsaltchucker (Jan 16, 2014)

Giant Warp said:


> So what am I saying here? A super powerful motor and super power battery are going to get hot when mounted inside the frame with no cooling so any claims of massive performance maybe overstated. Just an opinion. Cheers.


motor, yes. Battery, no. The larger the battery is, given the same type of cells and motor, the LESS heat will be produced per cell. With a 40% increase in the battery capacity, there should be a heckuva lot less heat build up per cell, and generally a much larger amps-draw rating for the battery before reaching the point where the chemistry starts overheating.

40% is a LOT more capacity and a lot more amps capability to keep the heat in check. will help keep the cells in a more efficient operating status overall, for better range and longeivity

as for range needs, this is going to vary widely by body weight, terrain and how much you exploit the power levels. Today I did 3000ft of climbing and varied terrain over 2 hours on my 630WH equipped Powerplay. Was down to something in the range of 12-20% left at the end, which is pretty much the time I'm supposed to turn the bike off. However it does have gobs of power. My wife has the 500WH version, did the same ride as me and came home with a good 40% left


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

Yep, the motor gets hot.

"Motor bolts get very hot - after the first long uphill section on this E-Bike we had noticed that the area around the motor gets quite warm. When we then brushed our calf against the motor bolts by accident there was a momentary cry of pain. Heat management is crucial for a motor, but perhaps not like this. We would recommend that Specialized protects the bolt heads with plastic covers to prevent anyone getting burnt."

https://www.emtb-news.de/news/en/specialized-turbo-levo-2019-test-first-ride/#Motor_Battery


----------



## motocatfish (Mar 12, 2016)

Harryman said:


> Yep, the motor gets hot.
> ...
> https://www.emtb-news.de/news/en/specialized-turbo-levo-2019-test-first-ride/#Motor_Battery


Previous generations of ebikes have alloy frames. GREAT heatsink for the motor, & battery if designed for it.

Carbon has a thermal conductivity about 1/100 of aluminum.

And 400% assist? Hmmm...


----------

